# Sandy Eggo Velo Swap Time Again



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

According to their website http://www.sdvelodrome.com/ Sandy Eggo velo swap is April 6th.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I sold more of my "vintage" stuff this time around even though the veloswap in Oct/Nov (?) is bigger and has more sellers. I finally parted with my beloved 650c Paramount. 

My best score was a pair of Dura Ace 7401 clipless pedals for $15.00


----------

